# Cow



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not today Jack2, not today.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Lmao!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nailed that med rare! Though u know u need some fried taters and onions on your bday! Cheat day!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn, that was my dinner Monday. Thought I was the only one who sauteed mushrooms and onions with a great Ribeye. They usually pile ontop though!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

You had china cow too???


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing better than sautéed mushrooms and onions on the side. Looks great.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

prolly imported beef.

jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAHAaaa


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn, hungry again.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't believe he ate that whole steak, good grief. It would take me to days to eat all that.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah heck, that's one of them thin cut steaks.
Without some serious gut sticker sides I'd scarf that down and look for another.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn fine looking meal !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

